# wilbert's JAVEX bottle



## wootten (Jan 16, 2005)

[&:] We have this brown bottle with Wilbert's Javex on it 
 U.S. PAT. D.84234
 20 oz 
 okay what is it?  help please-wendy


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 16, 2005)

u.s. pat. d. 84234  is a design patent issued in 1931.
 a picture migt help tell us what it might have held.


----------



## wootten (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey-thanks for your reply-not sure about all those little icons-so I did not include one-I am going to get a picture to you-the bottle is brown in color not an amber-seems in perfect condition-thanks -wendy


----------

